# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  worst actress/actor

## angelblue

who is the worst actress and worst actor in hollyoak   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

louise shes awful!

----------


## angelblue

I havent really notice her is she really that bad  :Lol:

----------


## Debs

yeah lousie is really bad! but that girl who plays jules is a close second!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

what about that stacey girl?? *shudders*

----------


## di marco

> what about that stacey girl?? *shudders*


yeh she cant act either but she does make me laugh

----------


## di marco

> but that girl who plays jules is a close second!


oh yeh i forgot about jules, thank god shes not a main character!

----------


## angelblue

I cant really act so i dont know but i think the to twins are really bad and darren 

I thought jules and louise were okay but they must have something other wise why would they be in the show and louise she got picked through on the pull were thousands applied she must of had something to get through 

I find staceys character annoying her voice irrates me and jules i like that storyline so it hasnt really bothered me that much   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> I cant really act so i dont know but i think the to twins are really bad and darren 
> 
> I thought jules and louise were okay but they must have something other wise why would they be in the show and louise she got picked through on the pull were thousands applied she must of had something to get through 
> 
> I find staceys character annoying her voice irrates me and jules i like that storyline so it hasnt really bothered me that much


yeh, staceys voice is really annoying! and i think the twins arent that good at acting, mels better than sophie but neither of them are that good. i think darrens ok, hes not the best but hes not too bad. louise is plain awful, i cant see how she got picked from on the pull, surely there were better people there

----------


## angelblue

Yeah they must seen some potential in her to pick her 

If the storyline are crap then i wont watch it and if they can act then that good but the storyline have to be good for me to watch but hollyoaks have never been recognised for their excellent acting abilities anyway but their are some good actors and actresses in hollyoaks but i cant act so i cant say any thing about their skills  :Lol:

----------


## daisy38

It has to be Louise she is awful, closly followed by the new Boy!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

yeh some of the actresses and actors are good and i think its a shame when people go on about how no one in hollyoaks can act as thats not the case. however, i do think that some of them are chosen purely on their looks and some i dont even know why they bothered choosing them at all. im not going to say im great at acting but i got an A for my gcse performing arts and it looks like im going to get an A for my alevel performing arts so i cant be that bad and i think i could do a lot better than some of the rubbish thats on there, i know other people who are also far better actors than some of the people on hollyoaks

----------


## di marco

> It has to be Louise she is awful, closly followed by the new Boy!


do you mean jeremy?

----------


## angelblue

Well done di marco that is great 

I totally agree with the looks aspects of the show but i know this is bad to say but i think that why half the people watch the show and for it good storylines aswell   :Lol:

----------


## true.moon

louise, jules, the two twins, stacey and ob

----------


## angelblue

Yes the two twin and louise and stacey the one with the irrating voice they are bad

I dont mind jules and ob for some reason   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> Well done di marco that is great


thanks, im hoping to go and do performing arts at uni




> I totally agree with the looks aspects of the show but i know this is bad to say but i think that why half the people watch the show and for it good storylines aswell


yeh i think half the people watch it cos of the looks. although its a bonus that theres loads of fit guys on there, i watch it primarily for the storylines as if the storylines were rubbish then no amount of fit guys would make it interesting! some of the actors/actresses on there are both talented and good looking but only a few, some are talented but i wouldnt say good looking, the majority are just good looking, and a few (i dont want to be mean) cant act and arent even good looking so i dont see why theyre on there

----------


## di marco

> louise, jules, the two twins, stacey and ob


i agree with you apart from ob. i think his character is played really well

----------


## true.moon

i think he is a pointless charcter

----------


## angelblue

I feel so bad crictising people acting skills i dont like doing it i know we are entiled to our opinon but i feel like i dont have any right that why i dont like saying anything bad about them because we are all human at the end of the day they just have an job to do like everyone else   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> I feel so bad crictising people acting skills i dont like doing it i know we are entiled to our opinon but i feel like i dont have any right that why i dont like saying anything bad about them because we are all human at the end of the day they just have an job to do like everyone else


i dont like criticising people cos like you said theyre only doing their job. however, if you were in another job and you werent any good at it then you would be moaned at or sacked and so its sort of them same thing. there are loads of good actors/actresses out there and i feel they should be given the chance instead of people just because theyre good looking

----------


## angelblue

But you are right also di marco   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> But you are right also di marco


right about what?

----------


## angelblue

About people being sacked and moaned and not just being their because they are a pretty face but because they are their with actual talent   :Lol:

----------


## tasha_cfc

i didnt like Jules acting thank goodness she was only signed up for a few episodes

----------


## angelblue

She may be back because i dont think the storyline has come to a closure yet i didnt mind her i find the two twins and stacey really annoying   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> About people being sacked and moaned and not just being their because they are a pretty face but because they are their with actual talent


oh right (how thick am i!). i think its alright to criticise the storylines and characters as theyre only fictional, and i think to some extent you can criticise the acting skills, like i said before, but dont be too harsh. however i dont think you should criticise the actors looks as in other jobs they wouldnt be criticised for their looks so i think you can say whether you think they are fit or not and thats about it

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I think most of the Hollyoaks cast can not act, and were employed mainly because of their looks.

I think the thread should be, which ones can act, lol! I would have to say, Mandy, Max, OB, Lee, Tony. I am sure there are a few more. As for the rest, I don't think they will be getting any oscars anytime soon.

----------


## Katy

i dont think the twins can act. That whole family annoy me apart from ali and justin.

----------


## di marco

> That whole family annoy me apart from ali and justin.


yeh i really dont like the taylor/burtons. the only one i like is justin. ali is alright but hes such a wimp that he gets annoying at times and i dont really like the twins either, mels got more potential than sophie, im not really sure what the point in sophie is, she does nothing, shes only there cos you need 2 people to be twins lol! richard and liz are the most pointless out of the lot! darlene was ok to start with but now her characters got boring too

----------


## di marco

> I think most of the Hollyoaks cast can not act, and were employed mainly because of their looks.
> 
> I think the thread should be, which ones can act, lol! I would have to say, Mandy, Max, OB, Lee, Tony. I am sure there are a few more. As for the rest, I don't think they will be getting any oscars anytime soon.


i think bombhead and lisa can act as well, and becca

----------


## Katy

i think that the older cast of hollyoaks can act much better than the newer characters.

----------


## di marco

> i think that the older cast of hollyoaks can act much better than the newer characters.


i cant think of any characters that have arrived in the past year or so that are good at acting. oh actually justins quite good, but apart from him...............

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

The older cast are much better, but I suppose they have had the practice.

Bombhead is a good actor. I think Becca is ok, and as for Lisa, no comment. I am not Lisa's biggest fan.;)

----------


## Katy

Justin the only exception. I think Russ is OK especially after the cancer but would you class the owens as new.

----------


## di marco

> The older cast are much better, but I suppose they have had the practice.
> 
> Bombhead is a good actor. I think Becca is ok, and as for Lisa, no comment. I am not Lisa's biggest fan.;)


yeh the older cast members have had more practise but i just think that some of them are probably just more talented naturally. i dont like the character of lisa all the time, but i think gemma atkinson does a good job of playing her

----------


## di marco

> Justin the only exception. I think Russ is OK especially after the cancer but would you class the owens as new.


yeh id class the owens as new. i agree, russ was quite good with the cancer storyline but normally i dont think his actings that great

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I agree, that the older member are probably more talented. I think Tony and Mandy are great, and back in the day, the Bensons, Jambo, etc

----------


## Katy

in the old days there were terrific acting. Kerrie Taylor (lucy Benson) went on to do where the heart is. Will Mellor (jambo) Was great in casualty. Jeremy Edwards (kurt) great in Holby City. 

Thinking about Hollyoaks have given some of todays tallented actors/actresses somewhere to start.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> in the old days there were terrific acting. Kerrie Taylor (lucy Benson) went on to do where the heart is. Will Mellor (jambo) Was great in casualty. Jeremy Edwards (kurt) great in Holby City. 
> 
> Thinking about Hollyoaks have given some of todays tallented actors/actresses somewhere to start.


Definitely!  :Cheer:

----------


## angelblue

Yeah they were good but i will still watch if the storyline are good even though the acting might not be that good   :Lol:

----------


## Katy

i know what you mean. Every actor/actress got to start somewhere.

----------


## angelblue

Fair play to them it must be hard also they have a job to do at the end of day  :Lol:

----------


## Katy

if they couldnt act then the hollyoaks casting director would not have picked them. So they must show some potentiol. In a way i think sometimes it depends on the storyline they are given as well.

----------


## angelblue

Yep at the end of the day they must see some potential in them for example some people think louise is awful but she must have something she got picked from thousands of people to get into the hollyoaks cast 

Also you could be right about the storyline it doesnt always bring out the best in the actor or actress   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

yeh having rubbish storylines doesnt help an actor/actress

----------


## angelblue

Yep   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

when you get really good storylines its easier to tell who are the good actors and who are not so good

----------


## Katy

yeh. The first time i noticed how good mandy was, was when Tom went Missing.

----------


## di marco

i think it also depends on what sort of character youre given to play too

----------


## di marco

> yeh. The first time i noticed how good mandy was, was when Tom went Missing.


yeh she was good in that, i liked her when she was abusing tony too

----------


## Katy

Also if you like the character then you are more likely to like the actor. I think Tonys a great character therefore think Nick Pickards a good actor

----------


## Katy

Sarah dunn is good when she has to emotional scenes like when Helen died.

----------


## di marco

> Also if you like the character then you are more likely to like the actor. I think Tonys a great character therefore think Nick Pickards a good actor


sometimes that can be correct. i think nick pickard portrays tony really well but i dont really like the character of tony. i think when some people dont like a character they automatically say the actors rubbish which i thinks a bit unfair

----------


## di marco

> Sarah dunn is good when she has to emotional scenes like when Helen died.


yeh she is, i like watching big storylines with her in them as she manages to pull them off really well

----------


## angelblue

I dont like zara but i wouldnt say she was a bad actress   :Smile:

----------


## tadpole

I agree that the episode with Jules was painful, but to be fair the writing was so bad I don't think that the best actor in the world could have made those lines sound realistic.  Actors have to be directed, and they have to work with the script that they are given - and my guess is that the more expereinced and older actors feel more confident in challenging the writing and directing.

----------


## angelblue

Hi tadpole i think the storyline is good but one think i didnt understand is why did she come back last time and tell him she loved and this time she gave back and said she didnt care about him or anything is she trying to be spiteful 

Yeah they need good writing to perform well   :Lol:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i think that louise and jules really cant act but i dont think any of them are any thing special to tell you the truth!

----------


## angelblue

That is true but i do like sam and lee and bombhead and tony   :Smile:

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

Rob Owen is a pretty wooden character, not much coming from him, and Jules she is bad she doesn't seem to show potentail within acting

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Jules, is rubbish, and that's being nice.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Sarah dunn is good when she has to emotional scenes like when Helen died.


Yeah I think Sarah Dunn is really good at the emotional and dramatic scenes, especially when all that stuff was going on with Mandy's Dad abusing her when she was a teenager, and her brother Lewis killing himself, and also the scenes when Tom went missing were really good, especially when the police mentioned that a paedophile could have kidnapped him and she started having flashbacks of what her father had did to her. I think she does the crying scenes really well too. She's had some really good storylines in the show, but im hoping that now she's married to Tony, she doesn't turn into a sort of comedy character like him, because I think it would be a waste of such a good character after everything she's gone through over the past 9 years she's been in Hollyoaks.

----------


## willsmummy

I used to think Bella and Izzy were pretty pants, but the one I hate at the moment is Becca's sister Nancy (and what's with the hair???  :Rotfl:  )

----------


## tadpole

What's weird for me is how people seem unable to distinguish between the actor and the character. Nancy's hair is like that because the producers/directors/costume/make-up have decided that, that is how they want the character to look!  You may not like the character for all sorts of personal reasons - what makes someone dislike another person is personal to them - and a whole different argument! The fact that you dislike the character actually means that the actor is probably quite good!  Most of the actors in Hollyoaks who are really not good -are most likely not good because they lack experience and working under the conditions that soap actors do means that they are learning under your eyes.  Oh and completely randomly and off the subject - i have a friend called Will Godfrey - great name for an actor!

----------


## Bad Wolf

that woman who plays liz burton is dire

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> that woman who plays liz burton is dire


I totally agree, especially as she thinks she is so sexy, when she is not. Ok, for a woman her age, she looks good, but the way she is dressed at times, leaves nothing to the imagination. Does the writers and producers not sit down and say, most women that age don't tend to wear belts as shirts and bras as tops :Searchme:

----------


## Bryan

beccas little sister, she was okayish in crossroads but in hollyoaks she is also dire

----------


## Katy

Hollyoaks has haid its fair share of wooden actors. i assume the casting director had a bad day when they decided on the taylor burtons.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I think they must of

----------

